# My Flock



## lperry82

Bonding in the hallway








Yummy








Bonding with a shy girl








Yum yum


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre all so pretty  buttercup looks split pied
the breeder told you she was cinnamon pearl? hmm... i really dont think she is though. that would make my dally a cinnamon lol theyre the same grey. did she have brownish flights?


----------



## lperry82

Here is a close up of the wing and her tail (snapped)  getting away from me


----------



## roxy culver

She looks like a normal pearl to me, a cinnamon pearl would be a light brownish color.


----------



## lperry82

I kept checking her eyes and i cant see what i see in cookies and Tacos 
I could of got things wrong and herd wrong lol


----------



## birdlover4life

Yeah I am pretty sure she is not cinnamon... look in my avator, Finn is a cinnamon.


----------



## lperry82

yea which is a blessing as she means she not related to Taco and Cookie 
i must of dreamed it lol


----------



## birdlover4life

Haha, you got pretty lucky there!!!


----------



## lperry82

I did say i didn't want a related one just incase lol as i don't know how demanding they are when it comes to doing the dirty lol


----------



## crinklepot

Awww how cute  Especially the pic with the brocolli!


----------



## lperry82

crinklepot said:


> Awww how cute  Especially the pic with the brocolli!


Thankyou Lucky loves using her feet with her food and toys


----------



## Belinda

Yeah I was just about to say Lucky and eating with her feet - so cute! Arnie tries to do it but I don't think she's co-ordinated enough, she always drops it!


----------



## Sar

I love the second one too - it looks like Lucky (is it Lucky?) is holding a little green ice cream cone!!


----------



## Belinda

hehe, I was thinking it looked like a little green bouquet of flowers. Here mum, I brought you some flowers, but I eated them.


----------



## lperry82

Sar said:


> I love the second one too - it looks like Lucky (is it Lucky?) is holding a little green ice cream cone!!


Yea its Lucky


----------



## lperry82

*Girl power*

Lucky showing off 









Buttercup being cute


----------



## lperry82

Yay cookie and Lucky had scrambled egg without any seed


----------



## roxy culver

How is Buttercup coming along in being tamed?


----------



## lperry82

If i move her away from cage she will scream for a few seconds  she hates going to bed lol still a bit wary but she is coming along great


----------



## lperry82

*Boy power*


----------



## roxy culver

Someone really likes that camera!!!


----------



## lperry82

Lol iv been slacking on the camera but cookie runs for the strap which makes taking pics of him difficult


----------



## lperry82

Cookie loosing his pearls


----------



## lperry82

Getting the birds attention 









She is having no luck









Crest is a bit down lol









Love this one of cookie 









And with lucky









Where is your head 









Typical mouse


----------



## lperry82

You can tell cookie has lost quite alot of pearls  glad Buttercup wont


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Aww It Is Sad When They Loose Those Pretty Pearls I Am Glad Graystar Wasn't A Male But Now Storm Is Loosing Pearls To So He Is Defiantly a male but a quiet one!


----------



## Cody

*Sigh* all so cute!


----------



## lperry82

Its a shame that they loose there pearls but they still remain gorgeous though


----------



## roxy culver

Yea when Fuzzy lost his I was sad...the whole reason I bought him was because of those pearls. My hubby calls him a big phoney for not being "pretty" anymore.


----------



## lperry82

Awww bless lol


----------



## nkeith2

All the pics of your flock are so cute, and I agree with losing the pearls, my little baby Kiba will lose his at some point (I know he is a male from the genetics calculator) and I don't want him to. I have my fingers crossed that he will retain a few pearls for years like some males do


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Yea Sadly Storm Is Loosing His Pearls And Now He Is A Loud Mouth! Confirmed Male! LOL


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## lperry82




----------



## roxy culver

Very cute...your 2nd picture is soooo funny, I wanted to ask what did you give her to make her look so zoned out??? lol


----------



## lperry82

Lol i think she was about to attack then as she attacks if i get too close


----------



## lperry82

Another one of her funny faces









And being cute


----------



## lperry82

Awww this says it all


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre so cute! i love your flock. buttercup sure is a tiny one isnt she  lucky looks to be the biggest! i see they also love the veggies! who's all eating them now?


----------



## lperry82

I have just give them corn spinach cucumber and broccoli with bit seed on top 









And i do this with the broccoli


----------



## MeanneyFids

thats how mango started eating veggies--through cage bars. mine will not touch cucumber but they LOVE corn, brocholli, carrots, and some fruit (grapes and blueberries as fresh fruit)! i prefer using fresh though, not out of a can, but in a pinch i will use canned or frozen veggies


----------



## lperry82

I get alot of tins as i have tuna sandwiches with it and my bunnys have a little bit too
They only started to like corn all of a sudden maybe because i just leave there for them and they prefer broccoli and spinach the best


----------



## MeanneyFids

have you ever tried dandelion leaves? if theres some you can get that have never been sprayed with pesticide, theyre extremely good for tiels and theyre usually loved very well!


----------



## lperry82

Plenty of dandelions outside


----------



## lperry82

Cookie with his new beard ha ha









Taco with seed on him lol









Buttercup looking cute









Gorgeous boys









Gorgeous girls









Wet Buttercup

















Wet Cookie


----------



## pknight1120

LOVE all the pretty pics! It's great to see all of your babies in different pics!


----------



## lperry82

Awww thankyou


----------



## roxy culver

I love it when they're all wet, they look so silly!


----------



## crinklepot

Awwww they're so cute!! I love love love Taco and Cookie  Buttercup and Lucky are pretty too though!


----------



## Woodstock

Those are cute pics iPerry! Woodstock had a "stray" feather sticking out from the top of his eye. That sucker would not come out so he looked pretty silly for awhile.


----------



## lperry82

Thanks all


----------



## lperry82

Im not fat ha ha


----------



## MeanneyFids

haha troll doll!!! taco is funny


----------



## lperry82

yep my troll doll lol


----------



## lperry82




----------



## xoxsarahxox

Your flock just keeps getting more beautiful!!!


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## roxy culver

Well ain't they just perty?


----------



## lperry82

The pic with lucky and taco poor lucky had been pooped on bless her lol


----------



## lperry82

Just to add my dusty- RIP Dusty


----------



## nikol witch

All ur tiels are beauiful


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## lperry82

*My little old lady* 









*Big mac and Dumpling *









*Beano he got little bald patch on cheek bless *









*Taco and his messed up tail *









*The married couple *


----------



## roxy culver

Ah finally we see a picture of Beano...how's his training going?


----------



## lperry82

Away from the cage he is fine, he bit scared at first but he lets me touch him im thinking he has been tamed before going into the shop, his bites are just like cookies and lucky *thank god* just tickles ha ha. I will get more pics up soon lol.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Ahh so adorable!! It just makes me smile to look at these. 'tiels are such silly birds! 

I hope Lulu doesn't lose her pearls because they really are so beautiful. If so.. she will be Loulou. 

Someone stepped up again last night. Then found her cage. Then stepped up again. 

Speaking of pearls.. here they are!


Here she is on Monday morning thinking she was ready to come out on her own. She turned back. It was funny.

Then, here we are last night on my finger! Love those pearls!


----------



## lperry82

yea im just glad buttercup is a female as she has lovely pearls and poor dumpling she has lost hers lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

dumpling is special, thats why lol

lulu looks like my dally


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Everytime I try to explain cockatiel sexing (what I know about it) people start laughing.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I see a resemblence there.  Dally is a cutie! 

I really wonder what they do when we aren't home. I've wanted to put Lulu cam in. I bet that would be funny.


----------



## lperry82

Iv set the webcam up before while i was out and they didnt do much and i got alot of static noise now and again (ghosts i really believe so)


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Hmmm. I would think they would all talk to eachother.


----------



## lperry82

lol i wonder if they can see ghosts as it would explain on how they get spooked sometimes during the day


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

lol!


Is it common for them to get spooked throughout the day?


----------



## lperry82

only happened a few times and same time when someone knocked on my bedroom door during the night


----------



## lperry82

Looks like they are kissing but they had an argument lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

They look so cute.


----------



## lperry82

married couple i call them he he


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

heheheh.

Tonight I need to get a video of Lulu doing the Bat Bird.


----------



## lperry82

Its really hard catching them to do stuff lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

When I say "Lulu whatcha doin'"? She gets excited. So, I wonder if that's when she starts doing it.


----------



## lperry82

I sometimes say where's the bird very fast and lucky will get close and does bat bird and move about with her wings in the air


----------



## lperry82




----------



## roxy culver

Too cute! Did you finally get them to come out of the cage?


----------



## lperry82

only cookie and lucky


----------



## roxy culver

AW...the others will come out eventually.


----------



## lperry82

I think cookie will kick big mac out since he keeps going up to him really close and does kisses ha ha


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

They are so adorable. 

Honestly, I would love it inside that cage too! It's a wonderland!


----------



## lperry82




----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Great lineup!  

How high is that?


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awesome pics of some gorgeous birds  Can I please start up the Big Mac fan club? Hes so gorgeous


----------



## lperry82

ha ha sure he is trying his best to win taco over


----------



## lperry82

No where to place the cuddlebone lol and see beano new tail feathers


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awesome pics Lindsey! You have such a variety of colours in your flock I love it


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I agree. I love when they all line up together!


----------



## lperry82

they are cute when they are together


----------



## lperry82

My gorgeous Lucky


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

hehehe! 

Such a cute pose. 

Looks so warm, cute and sleepy!


----------



## 4birdsNC

Bigmac is cool, but I still think Taco outshines them all. Gorgeous bird! I will start the Taco fan club!


----------



## lperry82

4birdsNC said:


> Bigmac is cool, but I still think Taco outshines them all. Gorgeous bird! I will start the Taco fan club!


Big mac loves her too, she cant eat without him being there


----------

